# macarrão



## airosa

Encontrei isso na Wikipédia:

*Macarrão* é um tipo de massa alimentícia com o formato de tubos curtos, em que se incluem os penne e os cotovelos.
 No entanto, *é vulgar usar-se este termo* para referir qualquer tipo de massa alimentícia, desde o spaghetti às letras e outras formas usadas em vários cozinhados e sopas.


Realmente é vulgar? As massas alimenticias é um termo muito amplo que inclui até ravioli. 

"Macarrão" fica mal no contexto de um contrato?


Obrigada de antemão.


----------



## Carfer

Eu uso '_macarrão_' no sentido específico (o de tubos de massa curtos) e julgo que o mesmo sucede com a maioria das pessoas em Portugal, portanto diria que por cá não é vulgar. 
Quanto ao contrato, é difícil responder-lhe, airosa, sem conhecer, em concreto, o objecto contratual. Em abstracto, julgo absolutamente desaconselhável o uso, por causa das ambiguidades que a palavra pode gerar, a menos que o contrato tenha efectivamente por objecto '_macarrão_' em sentido estrito.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil há esse uso generalizado da palavra macarrão para referir-se aos diversos tipos de massas, no entanto, não costuma ser usada para as  recheadas (ravioli, _capelletti _ou _tortellini_) nem para lasanha (mas há quem use).
A massa feita em casa é chamada, geralmente, massa de macarrão.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Olá!

Uma coisa que me sorprendeu aqui no Brasil é o uso de "macarrão" para tudas as massas (a palavra "pastas" existe?), mesmo quando são espaguete (quase sempre!).


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> No Brasil há esse uso generalizado da palavra macarrão para referir-se aos diversos tipos de massas, no entanto, não costuma ser usada para as  recheadas (ravioli, _capelletti _ou _tortellini_) nem para lasanha (mas há quem use).
> A massa feita em casa é chamada, geralmente, massa de macarrão.





Kalimi5t said:


> Olá!
> 
> Uma coisa que me s*u*rprendeu aqui no Brasil é o uso de "macarrão" para  t*o*das as massas (a palavra "pastas" existe?), mesmo quando são espaguete  (quase sempre!).


Sim, mas usamos '_pasta_', no singular. 

Edit: Claro, concordo com Tagarela aqui embaixo sobre esse uso mais restrito de '_pasta_'. Usa-se mais '_massa_(s)'.


----------



## Tagarela

Audierunt said:


> Sim, mas usamos '_pasta_', no singular.


Acho que pasta aqui não é muito comum,. Quando alguém fala _pasta_ normalmente é para tentar ser chique. 

Espaguete não é macarrão?  Para mim era o padrão. Realmente, não sabia dessa.

Como macarrão eu entendo espaguete, penne, raviolli e outras.
Lasanha e canelone são _massas_ mas não são macarrão.

Pelo visto o conceito estrito não é muito bem conhecido. Airosa, obrigado por essas informações


----------



## Kalimi5t

Na Wikipedia (e comparando as entradas) da para pensar que na Espanha se usam mais palavras... Eu acho influência da Italia...

Macarrão é um tipo...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasta#Tipos_de_pasta
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massa_alimentícia

PD: Na Espanha se usa pasta ao plural e ao singular:
"Vamos a cenar pasta"
"Los distintos tipos de pastas"


----------



## Kalimi5t

Audierunt obrigado pelas correções!



Tagarela said:


> Espaguete não é macarrão?  Para mim era o padrão. Realmente, não sabia dessa.



É por isso que eu fiquei surpendido ao principio...


----------



## Vanda

Preto no branco, macarrão para o brasileiro mediano é todo e qualquer tipo de ''macarrão''.


----------



## airosa

Bom dia para todos.

Podem me dizer o nome de esse tipo de macarrão? É parecido a spaguetti, mas são massas curtas. Fideli, fidelinhos, fidéus, aletria ou outro nome?

Obrigada de antemão.


----------



## Vanda

Não aparece a foto, Airosa, mas temos o fidelinho, espaguete no. 10.


----------



## airosa

Vanda, esses são longos. 
Não entendo, porque você não vê a foto.  Pode ver essa?


----------



## Vanda

Agora sim! Parece ser cabelo de anjo que é o mesmo que aletria.


----------



## englishmania

Tagarela said:


> Acho que pasta aqui não é muito comum,. Quando alguém fala _pasta_ normalmente é para tentar ser chique.



Aqui _pasta _pode significar , informalmente, dinheiro/"massa".


----------



## anaczz

A aletria ou cabelo de anjo é bem mais fino e não é assim curtinho. Confesso que nunca vi por aqui esse tipo de massa assim curta, parecendo um espaguete partido aos pedacinhos. Hoje até procurei no supermercado, mas não encontrei nada parecido.


----------



## airosa

Nem sei o que fazer. Em italiano é _vermicelli_.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo que vi, em Portugal, pelo menos, mantêm a palavra no italiano.


----------

